

Solution for Facebook: have a second, unfiltered feed - blublub

So with the washingtonpost running a story on Facebook&#x27;s unfathomable filtering, why don&#x27;t we ask Facebook to create a second feed: Very simple stuff, show me my friends&#x27; stuff, I&#x27;ll take care of the filtering...
======
MalcolmDiggs
It seems like most of their advertising model is built on restricting others'
access to YOU (force others who would normally show up on your feed to pay for
promoted-posts if they really wanna show up). So, though an unfiltered feed
might be great for the users, it seems like facebook would be generally
opposed to it.

------
rakoo
Sure, ask away. From Facebook's point of view, there is no problem here.

If you _really_ care about that, stop using Facebook or any closed social
network: join a decentralized one. If you don't control whatever happens with
your data (I consider "how incoming feeds are displayed to me" as part of it),
you will always be at the mercy of someone else. Just hope they're nice to
you.

------
Spoom
There is a (mostly) unfiltered feed available, just change the sort order to
Most Recent. You may find that Facebook periodically (or in my case, always)
changes it back though.

